

Kitchener: The most famous pointing finger - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28642846

======
sp332
A collection from 2008 with some criticism of the variations:
[http://www.artlebedev.com/mandership/154/](http://www.artlebedev.com/mandership/154/)
_The author has a strong feeling that the White Guard lost the civil war in
Russia just because they were incapable of effective design—all their posters
look helpless compared to the propaganda graphics by the Red Army._

